# 1993 Sentra leaking power steering fluid



## ahron (May 22, 2006)

My '93 Sentra is losing power steering fluid at a visible rate.
It has been diagnosed with a leaky rack. How much can I expect to pay for the part and how many hours labor do you figure?

Thanks.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The rack went out on my '92 XE. It cost me 150 to get one from a junkyard, and about 300 to have it installed. You're looking at close to 700 total for a new one.


----------

